# Melvin



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Today we said goodbye to the smallest but feistiest member of our family.

We never thought we would get a cat, but she had other ideas and worked her way into our home and our hearts. She loved chin rubs, lickilix, vole chasing, catnip toys, KFC and naps. 

She had been poorly since we met her, but we did our best for her and hopefully gave her a good few years. Sadly we never found out quite what was wrong, or how to fix it, and she had had enough. Thank you to all on this forum for help when I had lots of questions about cat gastro problems and food. Without Melvin I would never have found this forum!

Today there is a Cat shaped hole in our hearts.

RIP Melvin, our grumpy little kitty ❤


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free at the Bridge, Melvin.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss ☹

She was clearly very loved 🥰


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry. She was lucky to find you.


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss. She looked a lovely cat and well loved. Take care of yourself


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Sorry to hear you have lost a friend.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Emlar said:


> Today we said goodbye to the smallest but feistiest member of our family.
> ..............................................................Today there is a Cat shaped hole in our hearts.


To just say "sorry" doesn't seem enough - she was such a pretty cat and you will be missing her. But she's now free of pain and illness.

_I just wanted to let you know that I made it home.
The journey wasn't an easy one, but it didn't take too long.
Everything is so pretty here, so white, so fresh and new.
I wish that you could close your eyes and that you could see it too.
Please try not to be sad for me.
Try to understand God is taking care of me...I'm in the shelter of His hands.
Here there is no sadness, no sorrow, and no pain.
Here there is no crying and I'll never hurt again.
Here it is so peaceful when all the angels sing. I really have to go for now...
I've just got to try my wings._


----------

